# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Wall Street Forex Robot

## Airicist

Website - wallstreet-forex.com

----------


## Airicist

Wall Street Forex Robot Review

Published on Apr 22, 2013




> Wall Street Forex Robot created by a team of professional traders especially for those who may not even have experience in trade, but wants to profit from trading Forex market
> 
> Wallstreet Forex Robot will allow you to get such a huge profits such as: WallStreet Forex robot is the only forex robots with 5(five) intelligent built-in protection systems. some. WallStreet Forex Robot contains a unique risk management algorithm that allows effective current drawdown reimbursement. WallStreet Forex Robot comes equipped with the best support. WallStreet Forex Robot could be the only forex robot with the one that licence is valid meant for three real accounts.

----------

